# Dates pour poser les CP



## ChantalGoya (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Me voilà embêter car je ne pose quasi jamais 4 semaines sur la période légale..... Nous ne prenons pas de vacances en été mais souvent en avril et en octobre.

Là, j'ai une maman qui a vu le contrat mis à disposition par la Paje et qui me demande de poser mes 4 semaines comme stipulé sur ce qu'elle a lu.


Du coup, la question est : est-ce que je peux poser mes congés comme j'ai envie sans tenir compte de cette période ?


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Octobre 2022)

Je dirais qd vous recevez un PE que vous donnez vos dates de congés 5 semaines au minimum !!! si vous n'en prenez pas en été et bien les PE n'auront plus qu'à trouver une ass mat de rplct ou la famille pour cette période !!! et vous partirez sur une AI pour calculer la mensualisation ! perso je n'en posais que 3 en aout ! vous n'avez qu'un seul employeur ? ne vous laissez rien imposer ...


----------



## Tatynou1 (29 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> ne vous laissez rien imposer ...


----------



## ChantalGoya (29 Octobre 2022)

Merci Angèle mais ce n'est pas ma question 😉
Avec 4 employeurs, je pose mes congés quand bon me semble.

Je peux reformuler : devons-nous poser nos 4 semaines obligatoirement dans la tranche donnée sur ce contrat ou est-ce que cela fait partie des erreurs qu'il comporte ?


----------



## bidulle (29 Octobre 2022)

vous devez poser 4 semaines entre le 1 juin et le 31 octobre, donc 12 jours ouvrables minimum consécutifs.

vous avez signé avec cette maman avec des cp qui ne correspondaient pas à ça, mais cette maman a signé en toute connaissance de cause, vous ne l'avez pas forcé ?

je pense que maintenant elle se rend compte de l'obligation que vous ne suivez pas et comme ça ne l'arrange pas votre choix de date et bien elle profite de sa découverte pour vous obliger à changer vos dates.


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Octobre 2022)

Alors là mystère et boule de gomme ??? mais peut-on au travers d'un bout de papier "contrat" contraindre une ass mat à prendre des CP en été  parce que c'est noté ? alors là je ne serais plus concernée mais j'attends comme vous la réponse des connaisseuses et il y en a des pointues sur ce forum !


----------



## bidulle (29 Octobre 2022)

petite erreur c'est du 1 mai au 31 octobre


----------



## B29 (29 Octobre 2022)

J'ai plusieurs employeurs et dès la 1ère rencontre, je donne approximativement les dates de mes congés :
- 1 semaine pendant les vacances de Pâques , 3 semaines en août et 1 semaine à Noël. 
Si cela leur convient, quand ils signent le contrat ils connaissent les dates.  Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis à ce sujet.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (30 Octobre 2022)

La période de référence c'est pas pour obtenir des jours de congés supplémentaires ?


----------



## Djune (30 Octobre 2022)

Si vous posez 4 semaines en octobre et une semaine en avril, vous respectez la ccn 
Ou alors 1 semaine en avril, 2 semaines accolées et mai et 2 semaines en octobre.
Mais oui, il faut respecter les 4 semaines entre le 1er mai et le 31 octobre et une semaine du 1er novambre au 30 avril, les parents peuvent vous accorder de poser vos congés autrement, mais vous ne pouvez pas le leur imposer.


----------



## ChantalGoya (30 Octobre 2022)

Merci Djune

C'est surtout le côté "obligatoire" qui nous posait problème parce que mes CP 2023 ne rentrent pas du tout dans les périodes 🤦‍♀️ comme pour d'autres années d'ailleurs.

Je n'ai plus d'obligation par rapport à mes enfants, du coup, on pose les vacances comme on a envie. Je donne mes dates de toute façon bien avant la date butoire ce qui permet à tout le monde de bien s'organiser. 
Cela ne pose jamais de souci en fait, les PE s'en foutent du moment que je prends mes vacances.

Donc quand nous avons les entretiens, j'informe les parents des périodes de CP et ils acceptent. Les périodes sont notées sur le contrat. Donc je ne vais rien changer.


----------



## tonton78 (30 Octobre 2022)

Étant donné que vous êtes multi employeurs, vous pouvez poser vos dates de congés comme bon vous semble. Du moment que ceux ci soient donnés aux PE avant le 1er mars. Les semaines prises hors période d'été, hormis la 5ieme semaine, ouvre droit à des congés de fractionnement. Peut être que c'est pour cela que ce PE veut que vous preniez vos 4 semaines en période dites "d'été". Mais rien de vous oblige à renoncer à ces jours de fractionnement, car vous y avez le droit ....


----------



## Griselda (30 Octobre 2022)

La loi dit 4 semaines en été (entre mai et octobre) plus une le reste de l'année.

Si tu sais que tes congés ne sont jamais ainsi, le mieux pour qu'aucun PE ne puisse te contraindre autrement c'est de préciser à l'entretient ainsi si ça n'arrange pas le PE il choisi quelqu'un d'autre. Puis, puisque c'est OK faire stipuler au contrat qu'il est entendue que tes Congés pourront être posés autrement que la disposition légale de base.


----------

